# Cordless Drill Review



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

My old Delta cordless drill, drilled it’s last hole after four plus years of service. It was a 14 volt drill that served me well. The drill is in decent shape but the batteries would not hold a charge long enough to drive a 2″ drywall screw. To replace the two batteries would cost over $75.00. I do not want to put that kind of money in to batteries with the life of the drill motor uncertain. Time to go shopping for a new cordless drill.
First, lets look at what I need in a drill and how it will be used. I build custom cabinets and furniture so most of my work is accomplished in the shop. The fewer cords under foot the better so a cordless works well. Many times I use two drills, a corded one for drilling holes and the cordless to drive the screw. I do the installations myself, so a long battery life is important, as is a quick charge, but the most critical features are the weight and overall size. I prefer a smaller drill for working in tight spaces and one that is on the lighter side to reduce fatigue.
I chose the Hitachi DS 10Fl, that I found on Amazon http://bit.ly/aqDWCs for $99.00 and free shipping. It weighted in at 2.2 pounds which had me concerned that it would lack enough power to drive larger screws. The advertisement read *Hitachi DS10DFL 12-Volt Peak Li-Ion 2 Speed Drill/Driver* but it has a 10.8 volt Lithium-ion battery. I don’t know what they mean by “12 volt peak” and really don’t care.
After installing a complete set of kitchen cabinets, including installing door hinges and drawer slides, I can say that this little drill really packs a punch.
It has plenty of power and the 40 minute (or less) charger meant there was no waiting for a fresh battery. The clutch worked as advertised and the keyless chuck held the bit firmly. The forward/reverse switch is in an excellent location, located just above the trigger. One can easily change direction using your thumb or forefinger, allowing for a convenient one handed operation. This function was used frequently when installing drawer slides and adjusting door hinges.
A couple of notable items:
The LED light located between the trigger and forward/reverse switch is a good idea but it is positioned so that the chuck casts a shadow on the drill point rendering the light useless.
The high/low switch is located on the top of the drill. It is in a convenient location but I found the sliding switch a little stiffer than it should be. Maybe it will loosen with use.
I found this drill to be a good value and the two year guarantee on the batteries an added bonus.
Keith


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*rejuvenate battery's*

try this it work's great Have done this many time's and told lot's of people 



 their you can make up your own power supply as long as it is DC and not AC Just make sure that the *polarity* is right plus to plus


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

del, my audio is out. what does it say?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

TimPa said:


> del, my audio is out. what does it say?


go to this link and pick out what you want Lot's of them Pick the one that will be the best for you http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=zapping+batterys


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

I have also had good luck reviving NiCd batteries by putting them in the freezer for a couple of days, followed by a slow thaw at room temperature for a day.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Batts*

Thanks for the Tip, I just got rid of a Dewalt, wish i known that before???? Replaced it with a 18volt PorterCable/Dam nice drill...


----------



## Hhanger (Jan 1, 2009)

I know they are pricey but if you do this for a living, you should check out the new T15 drill from Festool. Very light and will fit in tight corners. It also has an electronic clutch and will not allow itself to overheat and burn out. The kit comes with their centrotec chuck as well as a right angle, off center and keyless chucks. It is expensive but if you don't want to be constantly replacing drills, it is cheaper in the long run. I just got one and it is easily the best drill I have ever owned.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

kjuly, I know you bought your replacement driver already, but to someone else reading this, Home Depot has a pretty good deal online. It's in their tool clearance section. They're clearing out last year's model of a Ridgid 12 v Li ion driver with charger and two batteries for half price ($70). With their Free Lifetime battery replacement program, it's too good of deal to pass up.


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

djg said:


> kjuly, I know you bought your replacement driver already, but to someone else reading this, Home Depot has a pretty good deal online. It's in their tool clearance section. They're clearing out last year's model of a Ridgid 12 v Li ion driver with charger and two batteries for half price ($70). With their Free Lifetime battery replacement program, it's too good of deal to pass up.


Thanks DJG,
For $70.00 I'll have to check that out. I could use a second driver.
Thanks for posting.
Keith


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

how does that lifetime battery replacement deal work? it's not mentioned in the add. is it extra? thanks


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The way it was explained to me prior to buying mine, was this. You go through the registration process. It's either mail in, or online and mail in. I opted for the second so I would have some documentation in case the 'mailed in' form got lost. If the batteries stop working, you take/send the Charger and the Battery to the nearest Ridgid Service Center. They determine which piece is defective. If the Battery is found to be bad, they replace with a new one. If the charger is defective, I think that's your problem. I thought I saw an add for just the charger on the Ridgid Reconditioned tool site, the name escapes me, and they weren't too expensive ($10.00?). But that's all I know. I plan to test the warrantee program when my batteries fail. There's a service center near by. If you've had cordless tools, you know they will eventually fail. Also, the way I look at it, if there's a loop hole in the program, I've just bought another disposable unit.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

timpa said:


> how does that lifetime battery replacement deal work? It's not mentioned in the add. Is it extra? Thanks


Open or save this pdf file that explains: 
The Lifetime Service Agreement on RIDGID® Hand Held Power Tools, Stationary Power Tools and Pneumatic Tools covers all worn parts in properly maintained tools, including normal wear items such as brushes, chucks, motors, switches, gears and even cordless batteries in your qualifying RIDGID®Brand hand held and stationary power tools; and replacement rings, driver blades and bumpers on RIDGID® Brand pneumatic tools for the lifetime of the original owner.​ 
View attachment RidgidLSA.pdf


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

djg said:


> If the charger is defective, I think that's your problem


My Ridgid power tools, charger, batteries are registered for LSA in addition to the standard 3 yr warranty

For example:

18V LITHIUM CHARGER

*Model:*R840091
*Serial number:*BD0xxxx
This item was registered as a component of a combo kit.
*Warranty:*Lifetime Service Agreement (LSA)


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

*I am SOO SORRY!*

I was wrong about the 12v Drill at Home Depot. It is NOT a Li ion cordless screw gun. I had ordered one for my brother; it just came and it is the heavier Ni Cd battery packs. I was suprised. I looked at the ad again and it didn't actually say which battery it took. So I assumed it was the Li ion that I had previously picked up in the clearance isle in a store for myself. I am sorry if I misled any of you and you found out the hard way as I did. All I can say is I guess I'm full of S*** and my advice isn't worth even 2 cents.

In my defense though, it still seems to be a good value since it too has the Free Lifetime Replacement Program for the batteries. But it is heavier as most Ni Cd units are.

Sorry


----------



## darrellhackney (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the Ryobi 18V and have been very happy with it I just bought some LI batteries for it and they work great


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

darrellhackney said:


> I have the Ryobi 18V and have been very happy with it I just bought some LI batteries for it and they work great


Hi Darrel,
How are the prices on the replacement batteries? 
Keith


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I had some gift cards for Amazon and used em to discount a Makita L-ion kit with hammer drill driver, 6" circular saw, recip saw, light, charger, 2 batts and a soft carry bag.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Kjuly said:


> How are the prices on the replacement batteries


@HD..... 1 Ryobi 18V Li battery+ Li Charger approx $89

HD has clearanced in the past a drill/Li charger/flashlight/2 Li batt kit combo for $99 which I buy primarily for the batteries. The silver batteries "rejuvenate" and look great on my "blue" Ryobi power tools. Not a fan of the lime-green color power tools.....


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The 36 Volt arc thing might work for a NiCad battery pack.

HOWEVER

NiMh and LiIon battery packs have electronics inside them. I would NOT attempt trying the suggested method on any of these battery packs.


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

I have had a Ridgid 12v nicd for 7 years now. I got it the first month they started the LSA. Here's how the warranty works. A local vacuum cleaner repair store is the warranty center for me. When I feel my batteries aren't doing their best, I take the whole kit- drill, charger, and batteries in to them, the guy takes it to the workbench, tests the batteries, and if they're not capable of a full charge, hands me brand new ones. he makes sure the charger is putting out the right voltage to charge them, and makes sure the drill isn't messed up and inadvertently discharging them. i've had several new batteries in the last several years, and in January of this year, I told him my drill chuck was loose. He cracked open the case and said my motor mounts were broken (I had dropped it from an 8' ladder). He ordered a new motor and transmission and I virtually have a new drill.

no, Ridgid isn't the best, but it'll keep up with what most of us demand, and... the warranty isn't some sales pitch. I've used it, and it works.

jeff


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

Jeff,
Thanks for the detailed reply. I have often looked at the warranties as only good for a short time. The next time I am looking to buy a drill, you can bet I'll give the Rigid a close look.
Thanks
Keith


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I got two Rigid drills last Christmas. They were great for about six months. Then the batteries wouldn't hold a charge all four of them (spares and main). When I tried to exercise the lifetime warranty I was told by two of their repair centers that they had such a backlog that I couldn't expect any replacements for a few months. I called their warrenty folks and they advised me to return them to the store (Home Depot). I did and I replaced them both with Dewalt. Been fine for a few months now.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ive had 3 ryobi's, couldnt handle the day to day use on the job. the wife bought me a ryobi table saw, that also sucked. i dont buy ryobi stuff, might be ok for the hobbiest. so i bought 14v dewalt 6 yrs ago. i beat the crap out of this thing and never had a prob. this thing burries a screw into a 2x4 and inch deep.


----------

